# When does growth rate slow down?



## Natalie (Jun 11, 2007)

I recently rescued a 10" red oscar, who is gorgeous. I don't know much about his history, but was wondering if he'll keep growing at a quick rate or if they are slowed down at this length? I know they will easily reach 14-16" and I'd love for him to get larger.  My first Oscar!


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Congrats Natalie! Nice rescue! You're correct in assuming their growth rate slows at this point....


----------



## Natalie (Jun 11, 2007)

Thank you! You were actually one of the people who convinced me to start looking for an Oscar.  I saw your pics of your rescued pair.

I found this guy at a LFS, in a 29 gallon tank with five red devils who were pecking at him. He had several missing scales and no fight in him. Needless to say I was soon the proud owner of an O. He's in a 3-foot 30g hospital tank right now with aquarium salt and daily 50% water changes, and he'll be going into a 90g in a few days with a small mellow GT and convict. He's almost completely healed now! I've named him Bruno...


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

He's a nice looking red oscar, you'll soon see that they're a joy to own! I'm back up to 8 oscars again. Two are HUGE!


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice rescue! He's awesome 8)


----------



## Al'Thor (Mar 11, 2006)

Nice one, he's got fantastic colors! 8)


----------



## Izzydawg (Jan 4, 2008)

He's sweet 8)


----------



## Natalie (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks guys, he is such a sweetheart! (if fish can be sweethearts  ) He hasn't looked twice at all of the convict fry that are sharing his hospital tank. I thought they would be gone in no time.


----------



## Izzydawg (Jan 4, 2008)

I think fish can be sweet hearts...especially oscars  
I saw your thread in MFK....it's a good feeling bringing home the big guys, they need homes too, that was a great save :thumb: 
....and it seems that the bigger they get, the more attached you get. 8)


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Al'Thor said:


> Nice one, he's got fantastic colors! 8)


I agree...very vibrant. :thumb:

BV


----------

